# Wild West



## hgnd (Feb 6, 2021)

Hello

Could you please rate works ?


----------



## 148239 (Jan 17, 2021)

Beautiful 🤩


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

looking good.
nice weathering technique


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Very nice - great scenery details and weathering. Just waiting for a tumbleweed or two to roll by!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

That is well done! Tons of detail...


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

and welcome to the boards! Looking forward to seeing your future and previous builds!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I rate it 10 out of 10! Execellent!


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

Great job. Excellent detail that draws you into the scene.


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

The only 'negative' in this is that it isn't really a "Wild West" diorama. It looks more like early 20th century, probably a small town near a logging or mining railroad.

Other than that - extremely nice work!


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

I really like it. I love model scenes with lots of junk. You have some excellent looking junk piles.
Junk is often hard to do well, but you have nailed it.
You just need Jed Clampett walking down the street.


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

awesome


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Very nice detail and scale,love it.


----------



## Simon68 (Aug 13, 2009)

this is major's people work, when I grow up I hope to reach this level ...👏


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Fantastic job!


----------



## Mark21 (Mar 26, 2021)

Love it!


----------

